# slopestyle



## Maui (19. April 2006)

männers was ist hier draus geworden?


----------



## wicked as me (20. April 2006)

war grad auffer alutechpage bevor ich den thread gesehn hab um auch zu schaun obs was neues gibt

also dann sagt mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (20. April 2006)

Entweder es ist eine Antriebsschwinge oder ein GT-System ähnliche Sache oder du hast extremen Pedalrückschlag. Zumindest wenn der Drehpunkt oben stimmen sollte.   Aber aussehen tut es schon mal geil.


----------



## Rote-Locke (20. April 2006)

Der Prototyp ist gerade in Arbeit, ob's zum Bike Festival was wird ist aber unwahrscheinlich. Spätestens Anfang Mai wird die erste Slopesau eingeritten werden.


----------



## wicked as me (20. April 2006)

un wann gibts bilder?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. April 2006)

wicked as me schrieb:
			
		

> un wann gibts bilder?


warscheinlich ende mai anfang juni


----------



## Rote-Locke (20. April 2006)

ich denke ein paar spionage fotos gibt's schon etwas früher.


----------



## wicked as me (25. April 2006)

un wo?


----------



## Flowz (26. April 2006)

jo wo   und was eig die preisliche vorstellung der slopesau???

gibs schon details??? hintere einbaubreite? federweg? reifenfreiheit etc??


----------



## Rote-Locke (4. Mai 2006)

Moin,

Federweg ca. 160-180mm, mehr Details gibt's später. Fotos dann hier und auf der Alutech Webseite.


----------



## Barcaro (27. Mai 2006)

Auch hier in Italien wir warten das slopestyle rahmen. wird es wirklich slopsau genannt? Glückwünsche für deine kreationen!

(Traurig für spaghetti deutsch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maenjual (27. Mai 2006)

dein deutsch ist besser als bei den türken hier


----------



## Condor (27. Mai 2006)

...und vielen Deutschen hier


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (28. Juni 2006)

ähnliches system wie beim clifcat solutionj dh?


----------



## wicked as me (29. Juni 2006)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> ...mehr Details gibt's später



ahh un wann is später?


----------



## Rote-Locke (30. Juni 2006)

da hier zur Zeit viel Arbeit ansteht und auch die nächste Zeit wieder mit diversen Events gespickt ist, haben wir uns entschlossen die Vorstellung der Slopesau auf die Eurobike zu verschieben. Wir wollen ja auch keine halbgaren Sachen auf die Trails bringen.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (1. Juli 2006)

@max
weiß selbst ned viel aber, um deine frage zu beantworten:
zum glück nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barcaro (21. August 2006)

Ich weiß es ist ein pull-shock hinterbau (Ancillotti style)... Aber ich werde warten bis Eurobike.


----------



## MaxP. (4. September 2006)

was ist denn nun mit der slopesau?
gibt es schon bilder? wenn ja wo?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. September 2006)

hmm ich frag mich auch schon wo die bleibt. war ja zu eurobike angekündigt, aber gesehen hamwer nix...


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (5. September 2006)

Ich würd die auch gern mal sehn!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (12. September 2006)

der gboxx 2 pudel wurde der entwicklung der slopestyle sau vorgezogen.
ihr müsst euch da wohl noch etwas länger gedulden...


----------



## Maui (18. September 2006)

kann jemand spezifizieren was "länger" heißt???


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. September 2006)

wo keine deadline, da auch kein fertiges produkt. is wie mit den spaniern - manana por la manana...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (19. September 2006)

nur dumm dass man jetzt schon weiß das was neues kommen soll, da wartet man immer ungeduldig.
der exkeiler brauchte auch seine zeit und is jetz schon n voller erfolg.
die andre frag is auch noch, ob denn dafür überhaupt n markt da is, nich dasses so is wie mitm dual fully im nachhinein.


----------



## Maui (19. September 2006)

wenn ich mir ansehen das man in Winterberg mitlerweile am slopestyle schlange stehen muss seh ich da schon einen markt. ausserdem kenn ich schon welche die ein auge drauf geworfen haben


----------



## El-Ollinero (20. September 2006)

Schade das man den Dämpferdschungel (censored) nicht erkennen kann.
Das wird doch nichts revolutionär neues oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. September 2006)

jürgen is immer gut für tolle innovationen, siehe keiler dämpferaufname oder seine rennrad hydraulik bremse 

für slopestyle würde ich im moment jedoch eher zu nem pudel mit abgesenkten oberrohr raten!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (21. September 2006)

ich will aber wissen, wie die slopesau ausschaut! hatte den hauptrahmen schon inner hand, ich will den rest sehn!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (22. September 2006)

ja mir gehts auch ned anders  nur hauptrahmen rumhängen sehn
die hebelei war auch vor 2 woche leider noch nich dran


----------



## der-tick.de (22. September 2006)

Könnt ihr dann nicht mal vom Hauptrahmen schon ein Bild posten? Das wäre mal was, was weiter hilft, da kann man sich schon etwas mehr denken, alleine anhand der Löcher im Tretlagerbereich.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (22. September 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Könnt ihr dann nicht mal vom Hauptrahmen schon ein Bild posten? Das wäre mal was, was weiter hilft, da kann man sich schon etwas mehr denken, alleine anhand der Löcher im Tretlagerbereich.



das is ja die sache , die löcher sind nicht wirklich aussagekräftig wie der rahmen letztendlich ausschaun wird.
der hauptrahmen sieht so aus wie auf dem cad pic


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (23. September 2006)

hier sind bilder vom hauptrahmen!












gruß felix


----------



## Maui (23. September 2006)

wer ist den der gut aussehen de styla aufm bild ?


----------



## El-Ollinero (23. September 2006)

Was ist denn da am Sattelrohrgusset für ein Gewinde?
Wir da die Schwinge mit einem Versteifungshebel verbunden, oder sehe ich falsch?
Sieht komisch aus, die Schwingen und Dämpfer -Aufnahme.
(Ich weiß das es ein Prototyp ist).
Wird das etwa ein Eingelenker?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. September 2006)

der rahmen kommt mir ziemlich miniklein vor?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Ollinero (23. September 2006)

Wie der Name schon sagt wird der Rahmen für Slopestyle sein.
Wenn er groß und sperrig ist, ist nichts mit trixen etc. damit fährt man ja keine Brötchen holen denke ich.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. September 2006)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:


> hier sind bilder vom hauptrahmen!



    der blick vom thomas...   *NIMM MIR MEINEN PROTOTYP NICH WEG!!*


----------



## der-tick.de (24. September 2006)

Also mit den Bildern ist doch schon viel geholfen!

Wenn man sich das genau überlegt ist doch alles klar. 
Denkt euch einen Hebel zwischen dem obersten Punkt der Schwinge 




und der komischen Schraubung.





Unten ist ebenfalls ein Hebel zwischen Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen an dem auch der Dämpfer montiert wird. Und fertig ist ein VPP Rahmen wie das Intense M3. 

Solang ich keine schlüssige Gegendarstellung höre bleibts beim VPP.


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (24. September 2006)

klingt plausibel...

so etwa?






ahoi felix


----------



## Piefke (24. September 2006)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:


> klingt plausibel...
> 
> so etwa?


Und jetzt noch unten ergänzen!


----------



## El-Ollinero (24. September 2006)

Jo das habe ich auch gedacht, dann muss aber für ein VPP System noch eine Hebelage unten an die Schwinge.
Deswegen dachte ich das es ein Eingelenker wird, der oben mit einem Hebel abgestützt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (24. September 2006)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:


> klingt plausibel...
> 
> so etwa?
> 
> ...


Jup!


----------



## Condor (25. September 2006)

und das ganze dann etwa so...?


----------



## der-tick.de (25. September 2006)

Condor schrieb:


> und das ganze dann etwa so...?


Ich denke der Hebelarm zur Dämpferaufnahme wird noch weiter nach hinten-unten gehen, aber ansonsten geht meine Vorstellung genau in die Richtung.  
Ich werde da heute abend auch noch im Bild rum kritzeln...


----------



## El-Ollinero (25. September 2006)

Muhahaha,
schön das ihr den Alutech Jungs schonmal die Arbeit abnehmt.
Die hatten bestimmt noch kein Konzept in der Tasche


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (25. September 2006)

Sau Gudd Jungs

gabs nich vor Urzeiten schonmal nen Bike Build Thread in der Gallerie?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. September 2006)

naja, vielleicht kommt dann endlich auch mal der rahmen.


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (26. September 2006)

hab mal nochmal eh bissje dran rumgebaut!


----------



## Maui (26. September 2006)

na ja , ich denk das tretlager ist nicht ganz so hoch aber sonst könnt ichs gebrauchen


----------



## El-Ollinero (26. September 2006)

Welche Funktion hat der einsame Strich unter dem Rahmen?


----------



## der-tick.de (27. September 2006)

Schau dir mal das Bild an und überlege was es sein könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maenjual (27. September 2006)

eine sau?


----------



## der-tick.de (27. September 2006)

maenjual schrieb:


> eine sau?


Meine Frage bezog sich auf El-Ollineros Frage, was der Strich am Unterrohr sein könnte. Das das ne Sau ist, ist klar. Ne Slopesau.


----------



## El-Ollinero (27. September 2006)

Hier ist der Strich mal markiert.


----------



## der-tick.de (27. September 2006)

oh, ok... das ist ein ausfallendes Haar von Jürgen.  
Das liegt jeder Slopesau bei.


----------



## Maui (27. September 2006)

und wenn wir noch mehr konstruieren wird auch das letze gefallen sein


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. September 2006)

hrhrhrr


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (27. September 2006)

hat eigentlich noch wer ne andere lösung, wie die blackboxx aussehen könnte?

oder kann ich mich nun allein bei alutech als konstrukteur bewerben?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. September 2006)

mach das ganze mit FEM software und jürgen küsst dir die füsse


----------



## Malte S (27. September 2006)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:


> hat eigentlich noch wer ne andere lösung, wie die blackboxx aussehen könnte?
> 
> oder kann ich mich nun allein bei alutech als konstrukteur bewerben?



Die Frage ist nur, ob du genommen wirst. Richtig funktionieren wird deine Konstruktion nämlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (27. September 2006)

naja obs so funzt wie aufm bild bezweifle ich auch 
aber du hast was übersehen malte, da is nochn drehpunkt sofern ich das erkennen kann da das von dir eingezeichnete lager nich das hauptlager is
ich mach mal was dann frag ich mich was ihr davon haltet...


----------



## der-tick.de (27. September 2006)

Malte hat uns gut demonstriert, das es als Eingelenker nicht funktionieren würde. Danke!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (28. September 2006)

hm naja wie gesagt 




n andrer vorschlag, was haltet ihr davon?





*edith: also das soll übrigends ein pudel mit slopestyle setup sein, nicht der originale. hab da bissl was verändert *
oberohr abgesenkt und federweg is nur fast linear


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. September 2006)

vom pudel halte ich nix, gar nix. und den vergessenen drehpunkt in allen ehren, aber trotzdem haut einem das hinterrad schön in den sattel...


----------



## Malte S (28. September 2006)

Wenn da noch ein Gelenk ist nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## TinglTanglTom (28. September 2006)

das mitm sitzrohr hab ich jürgen gesagt gleich nachdem ich das bild das erste mal gesehn hab, weils unpraktisch is damit nen nohand zu machen da der sattel kaum klemmbar is... wurde schon im programm aufgenommen 

warum hältst nix vom pudel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Ollinero (28. September 2006)

Das Sattelproblem ist ja wohl nicht neues, passiert bei den Säuen wie auch beim WS0815DH.

Muss man halt progressiv genug einstellen, um Sattelkontakt zu minimieren.
Oder Sattel etwas höher einstellen und etwas nach vorne verrücken.
War bei dem Scream genauso.

Frage könnte einer der Künstler mal den theoretischen Schwingen-Weg zeichnen?
Wäre schön zu sehen, ob die Schwinge aufgrund der gezeichneten Konstruktion den richtigen Weg nimmt.

Gibt es schon eine ungefähre Preisvorstellung für diesen Rahmen?
Billig wird er wohl nicht (schon garnicht mit VPP).


----------



## TinglTanglTom (28. September 2006)

das problem bei dem rahmen sind halt auch wieder die vielen *neuen* frästeile, das treibt den preis bei so kleinserien immer in die höhe....
ich denk mal dass man sagen kann dass der preis über der wildsau single sicher liegen wird


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. September 2006)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> warum hältst nix vom pudel?


hässlich wie die nacht und mir zu simpel von der geometrie her. außerdem gibt es eingelenker wie sand am meer, da braucht alutech nicht auch noch einen klon bauen.


----------



## Maui (28. September 2006)

was heißt das problem, das nenne sich challenge.  

das  pudelslopeteil geht garnit  

wär schade wenn die slopesau stribt


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (28. September 2006)

Genau! Die Slopesau muss leben!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flowz (28. September 2006)

JAAAA die slopesau muss zum leben erweckt werden!!! will die haben!!


----------



## nuts (28. September 2006)

vpp halte ich an einem slopestyle fahrrad für doof.
wer braucht beim slopestyle ne menge an antriebsneutralem sag?
außerdem wird dadurch nur die kettenstrebe länger, was ja auch nicht gerade trickfreundlich wäre


----------



## TinglTanglTom (1. Oktober 2006)

die kettenstrebenlänge is opti. zu kurze kannste bei solchen sachen eh nicht fahren weil man doch noch irgendwie nen mindest radstand braucht um gut steuern zu können.
den antriebsneutralen sag hab ich mitm swinger 6way bei meiner wildsau drin und beim antritt wippt da nix, so wies sein soll. gibt ja auch die gegendarstellung mit den rädern die keine zugstufe kennen, sowas wie n trampolin kann man bei sowas echt nich gebrauchen....


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Oktober 2006)

nuts schrieb:


> vpp halte ich an einem slopestyle fahrrad für doof.
> wer braucht beim slopestyle ne menge an antriebsneutralem sag?
> außerdem wird dadurch nur die kettenstrebe länger, was ja auch nicht gerade trickfreundlich wäre


VPP sagt doch rein garnichts über das Verhalten des Hinterbaus aus! 
Durch die unterschiedliche Länge der Hebel kannst du jede erdenkliche Federkennline und Raderhebungs"kurve" hin bekommen. Also kannst du das auf alles was du willst optimieren.   
Und die Klassiker in Sachen VPP (Intense und Santa Cruzz) haben ja definitiv keinen Antriebsneutralen SAG. Das ist ja gerade das geile, dass beim Antritt der Hinterbau straff wird und er nicht zusammensackt (Kettenzug wirkt entgegen dem Einfedern).


----------



## woodstock (1. Oktober 2006)

bezüglich der kettenspannrichtung:

also wenn man voll in die pedale lutzt, wird auf den hinterbau eine kraft ausgeübt, die auf der bild angewendet, parallel zur kettenstrebe und damit auch parallel zum gedachten boden ist. damit wird quasi das hinterrad in richtung des tretlagers gezogen, und aufgrund der fehlenden kraft nach oben quasi in der anfangsposition gehalten? hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden?

aaaaber für gewöhnlich fährt man ja (selbst beim slopestyle) mit sag, wird dadurch dieser effekt nicht ins gegenteil gekehrt? durch die kraft müsste dann doch, je nachdem in welcher federungsposition sich der hinterbau befindet, die kettenspannung dafür sorgen, dass der hinterbau weiter komprimiert, oder kommt der hinterbau gar nicht soweit beim einfedern?


naja ganz unabhängig davon halte ich es für nen slopestyle radl vollkommenen schwachsinn nen vpp zu nehmen. kostet nur unnötig geld für eine "ausgereifte" kinematik, wo nachher eh ein knüppelsharter dämpfer reinkommt um keine energie beim absprung zu verlieren. außerdem ists wartungsanfälliger als nötig und im schadensfall einfach viel zu teuer! dann doch lieber nen simplen 1 gelenker mit ordentlicher kinematik, der schön billig in der produktion ist. wenns einem dann mal das rad zermatscht ist es schnell und billig ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (2. Oktober 2006)

woodstock schrieb:


> bezüglich der kettenspannrichtung:
> 
> also wenn man voll in die pedale lutzt, wird auf den hinterbau eine kraft ausgeübt, die auf der bild angewendet, parallel zur kettenstrebe und damit auch parallel zum gedachten boden ist. damit wird quasi das hinterrad in richtung des tretlagers gezogen, und aufgrund der fehlenden kraft nach oben quasi in der anfangsposition gehalten? hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden?
> 
> ...


VPP: Je nach System... Bei Intense ist es auf jeden Fall so, dass die Einferderungslinie erst nach hinten-oben geht und dann senkrecht nach oben. Dadurch wird im SAG durch den Kettenzug gegen die Einfederungskraft gewirkt. Aber da findet man sicher hier im Forum haufenweise Diskussionen drüber. 
Wobei ja genau das Verhalten für Slopestyle geil sein könnte. Dadurch wird ja beim Kettenzug-Drop die Federung hart und bei der Landung kann die immer noch relativ soft sein. 

Aber ansonsten sind jetzt deine Argumente die, hinter denen ich auch voll stehe.


----------



## Zerazius (6. Oktober 2006)

ey....langeweile gehabt, nen bischen im forum geguckt und schon verliebt !!??
ich find das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe echt genial....
würde zu gerne wissen was das ganze dann so ca kosten soll !!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (8. Oktober 2006)

stand zwar irgendwo davor schon aber soviel kann ich sagen
mehr wie wildsau aber weniger wie k3iler


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Oktober 2006)

Hey, Jürgen hat jetzt ein Spy-Pic vom Slopepudel auf die Seite gestellt.  
Ab 2007 soll er in Serie gehen:





Nochmal der Link zum Text:
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/index.html

Sprich ab 2007 wird Amargeddon zur Zucht frei gegeben?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (13. Oktober 2006)

der kleine geddi wird noch bissi tiefer gelegt und insgesammt bissi schnittiger gezüchtet, dann darf er zum fliegen benutzt werden

freu mich auf das richtige bild !
aufgebaut werdet ihr ihn dann wohl auch bald sehn, mit sherman breakout 150 , hayes, truvativ etc  slopestyle tauglich halt


----------



## Maui (13. Oktober 2006)

das hat aber mit der initialen Slopesau nix mehr zu tun


----------



## TinglTanglTom (14. Oktober 2006)

zum ernsthaften slopestyle betrieb, sehr gut geeignet
was finden eigentlich alle an der hebelei so gut?


----------



## rass (14. Oktober 2006)

Hat sich ja ganz schön geändert das Bild was man auf der ersten SEite sieht gefiel mir rein vom Aussehen des Rahmen besser.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (14. Oktober 2006)

es is ja nur eine andre form von pudel
kurz, es wird (wenn sich der rahmen bewährt) 2 typen geben

freeride & enduro

slopestyle etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (15. Oktober 2006)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> es is ja nur eine andre form von pudel
> kurz, es wird (wenn sich der rahmen bewährt) 2 typen geben
> 
> freeride & enduro
> ...



versthe ich nicht.   es wird 2 typen geben von was?
Pudel: freeride & enduro + slopestyle? wären dann 3?
Und das der erste proto fliegt in die tonne?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (15. Oktober 2006)

ja ne also der pudel so wie du ihn kennst und wie er auf der seite is bleibt ja so wie gehabt.
deinen letzten satz versteh ich aber trotzdem nich ganz 
nur der slope pudel wird dann der alutech slopestyle rahmen werden.
und Freeride&enduro fällt ja auf das normalo pudel model je nach aufbau is das einsatzgebiet ja festgelegt.

also gibts die 2 typen

Pudel: für Enduro oder Freeride

Slope Pudel: Für Slopestyle Dirtjump Spaß etc


----------



## Maui (15. Oktober 2006)

ok ich hab jetzt denk ich




R.I.P. SlopeSau I   wär sooo schön gewesen.

dafür gibts dann 3 pudel

a) Freeride
b) Enduro
c) Slope

ich hab auch schone einen Geordet hab nur noch keinen unterschied zwischen a und b feststellen können?

na Die Slopesau sah schon sehr amtlich aus. aber der Slopepudel wird wohl wesentlich erschwinglicher sein


----------



## TinglTanglTom (15. Oktober 2006)

öhm wieso 3?
es wird ja nur 2 pudels gebn
weil a) = b)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Oktober 2006)

schade, daß die slopesau nicht entstehen wird. sehr sehr schade.


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Oktober 2006)

Zählen ist nicht jedermans Sache?!  
1. Pudel normal
2. Slopepudel
3. Getriebepudel

Und hat jetzt einer aus gesicherter Quelle das die Slopesau gestorben ist?  

Ich glaubs ja noch nicht... Dauert bloß ewig bis sie gebaut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (15. Oktober 2006)

ach der pudel mitm getriebe, den hab ich nich dazugezählt

slopesau is auf eis.. warum, wieso weshalb weiß ich auch nich


----------



## Maui (16. Oktober 2006)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> öhm wieso 3?
> es wird ja nur 2 pudels gebn
> weil a) = b)



alsoi jetzt blick ichs garnicht mehr .
wie so steht dann auf der Alutech seite die btw von dir hier verlinkt wurde.
_2006 - Slope Pudel gesichtet
Hier ein Spy-Pic vom brandneuen Slopestyle Rahmen - SlopePudel!
Zunächst geht er noch zum Testen auf die Dirts, aber Anfang 2007 sollte er erhältlich sein._

Ich kenn bis jetzt nur.

1) Pudel norma.
2) Pudel Getriebe Proto

ich hab weder einen pudel in Freeride noch Enduro sehen können? IHR?

3) und dann den auf der page kommunizierten PUDEL Slope

der wohl die Initiale SlopeSau 1 verdrängt. 

büdde um aufklärung


----------



## TinglTanglTom (16. Oktober 2006)

wir verstehn ihns in der ganzen linie falsch  das is wunderbar 

die wörter freeride&enduro habe ich nicht als produktname sondern als einsatzgebiet für den rahmen gesehn.

du hast schon recht mit dem wie dus aufzählst


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. November 2006)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> ...slopesau is auf eis.. warum, wieso weshalb weiß ich auch nich



na ganz toll, wenn die Slopesau wirklich auf Eis gelegt wurde, dann investiere ich mein Geld halt doch in ein Demo7 oder in ein 06er RM Switch.

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum die Slopesau auf Eis gelegt wird? Es gibt allein in diesem Thread soo viele "potenzielle" Käufer, mich mit einbezogen, aber es werden ja nichtmal Details veröffentlicht was die Einstellung bzw. Veröffentlichung der Slopesau angeht. Echt enttäuschend...

Nach dem Slopepudel schreit doch keine Sau!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (1. November 2006)

er hat für die entwicklung einfach keine zeit im moment weil er massig aufträge bekommen hat, und wenn du mal im "wildsau bilder", thread kurz reinschaust hat arschi eh mal beschrieben wie lang so n rahmen dauert. und wie das läuft.
vielleicht kommt ja nochmal eine wer weiß das schon.
ich freu mich aufn slope pudel. die serie wird aber eh anders sein als das was er bisher gebaut hat. hab da schon so meine vorstellungen 

grüße


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. November 2006)

in dem fall sollte er vielleicht jemanden zusätzliches für die produktion anstellen und sich mehr um die entwicklung kümmern? wozu gibt es schließlich arbeitsteilung?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. November 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> in dem fall sollte er vielleicht jemanden zusätzliches für die produktion anstellen und sich mehr um die entwicklung kümmern? wozu gibt es schließlich arbeitsteilung?



  

Ich will doch nur meine Slopesau... weiss genau, wenn ich mir was anderes bestelle, dann wird auf einmal ein Termin bekanntgegeben, wann die Slopesau kommt...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (1. November 2006)

finde mal qualifizierte kräfte 
er hatte schon mal nen schweißer aber der hat das nicht so wirklich gut gemacht. für die familie muss halt auch noch was bleiben und zum expandieren fehlt ihm der platz leider


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. November 2006)

also qualifizierte kräfte sollte es doch genug geben. den rest kann ich schon eher verstehen.


----------



## woodstock (1. November 2006)

jürgen ist doch erst vor 2 jahren in die ranch gezogen und schon wieder zu klein? unglaublich!

wie viele leute arbeiten denn jetzt eigentlich direkt bei alutech und hat es jürgen geschafft die ehemals marode firma soweit umzukrempeln, dass es wieder schwarze zahlen gibt? nachdem was du da erzählst (volle auftragbücher) macht das ja ganz den anschein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (1. November 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> also qualifizierte kräfte sollte es doch genug geben. den rest kann ich schon eher verstehen.


Qualifizierte Kräfte für Dünnwandaluschweißen? Nein! Die gibt es einfach nicht am Markt! Ich kenne das von Nicolai. Die lassen die neuen erstmal 2 Monate probebrutzeln bis die das erste mal nen Rahmen von Nicolai anfassen dürfen.  
Also das ist wohl nicht so einfach. Aber man kann sowas ja auch in Auftrag geben, es gibt haufenweise Alubuden in Deutschland die auch Fahrradrahmen brutzeln können. Aber jetzt kommen wir weit ins Kaufmänische und in Firmenphilosofische Fragen rein, die wir hier sicher nicht klären können.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (2. November 2006)

tjo jürgen schweißt halt lieber alleine bevor schrott produziert wird  also soviel ich weiß gehts im moment ganz gut aber oft hättens auch mal n paar mehr rahmen sein können  

nicolai machts schon richtig so, wenn die leute aus der ausbildung kommen können die meistens was aber halt nicht rahmen schweißen so fein wie es sein sollte. da sind auch manche taiwan rahmen schon extrem seltsam gemacht  wie kona z.b. da find ich die nähte von alutech und co schon viel schöner!

durfte da übrigends mal beim jürgen über die schulter kucken, das is echt ne kunst für sich und so ne naht braucht lange bis da mal 10cm geschweißt sind!war erstaunt, dachte das geht schneller


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. November 2006)

hihi hab grad dünnwandaluscheis$en gelesen.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (2. November 2006)

respekt 

hab übrigends grad jürgen nochmal auf die slopesau angesprochen und er meinte halt dass jetzt erstmal der slope pudel sich beweisen sollte und wer weiß, vielleicht hängt er sich nächstes jahr nochmal in die slope sau rein, aber er meinte komplett fallen lassen wird er den entwurf nicht, da er da schon soviel arbeit reingesteckt hat.
also wie gesagt nur eingefroren derweil


----------

